# Pets At Home Adoption Centres



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I need peoples veiws on adopting from the adoption bit at PAH. I dont know if I have done a good thing on or a bad thing...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I will only get a pet from [email protected] if it is from the adoption section. I believe it differs store to store, but at mine, they are 'old stock' or dumped/returned animals. They charge half the retail price (£7) and ALL the money is donated to a local animal charity, so IMO that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Our local [email protected] don't charge for the adoption, They ask for a donation (can be any amount you want to give) and goes to a rescue. Animals are often adults that people have brought back to the store not wanting them or from old stock (dont like that word) where say mabe one gerbil was left, so they move it into adoptrion and then replace the other tank with a new group. I was told by someone that works at [email protected] if animals are not sold they get sent back to the suppiler or/and used for breeding I wasn't too surprised to hear that.

So Id say adopting from the adoption bit was a good thing to prevent it a life of breeding on a rodent farm.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i see no problem with adopting from there aslong as you hand over as little money as possible :lol:
i dont trust them to donate the money and not take any for them selves

when i have adopted i have only paid like 50p to £1 :lol:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't see a problem adopting from there. I wanted to adopt but they had no Syrians except one who was marked as a biter and I don't feel confident enough to cope with a biter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't "adopt" from them as 90% of the time the animals are just there due to not being sold and the staff make up stupid stories. But each to their own IMO


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

[email protected] get a lot of animals either dumped on them or returned by customers, so giving those pets a second chance is a good thing in my book. Yes some of those in the adoption centre will be unsold 'stock', but I think people would be surprised by the amount of animals that get brought back by customers. 

All of the money goes to charity, though I believe that [email protected] get certain tax breaks because of the charity side. So I suppose you have to decide if that bothers you.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a combination of "old stock" and animals brought in by members of the public. The money does go to charities/rescues - My Gerbil Rehome has benefited two years running through the PAH adoption scheme, when I received a cheque to go towards caring for my rescue gerbils - so you can guarantee the money does go to good causes. 
I see it as giving an animal in need a good home, and isn't funding Pets At Home themselves.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My work is base near a pets at home and I pop by a few lunch times a week, I have seen them moving a rabbit into the adoption section from the for sale section and bringing a plastic box with no lid out full of baby rabbits to put in the new section. No disinfectant and the poor things could easily have lept out and hurt themselves.


----------

